# Confessions of a first time poster



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

sending pm


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I think that 18+" off the deck would be a big advantage. Clearly not as much as a true poling platform height but look at how many skiffs now have casting platforms on the bow. They DO make a big difference in your ability to see fish.

Good luck and welcme to the board.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I poled from a coleman cooler for years before I upgraded to a permanently mounted platform. The platform is defanetly worth the money if you are sight fishing. If I was you I would pole from a cooler and save your pennies for a platform. You may be able to find a used one, but it will be hard.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Pm Sent


----------



## mcoulon (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys.  I have contacted Ron from redchasers in the past and got him to send me his blueprints for the platform he built (nice guy, very helpful).  However, I'm not a welder, so materials, labor, etc. is still going to cost a pretty penny I would assume.  If I decide to go the platform route though, that is the direction I would choose more than likely.   
[smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]


----------

